# Basic soap making?



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Does anyone know how to make basic soap bars? I would like to get my daughter some soap making supplies. She has mentioned she would like to try and she is quite artsy so I know she could handle it. I just dont have a clue what supplies to get her. I would only want to get her non toxic materials. Any guidance would be appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

How old? 
Sounds like you might want to go "melt and pour" where she would just mix in pigments and fragrance into a base soap that you melt, mix and then mold.


----------

